# How do you get those piano black finish?



## SQBubble

It becomes like a mirror and it's very good looking, smooth, clean, I think it's called black lacquer ? not sure. Anyone has step-by-step on how to get this type of finish on mdf?


----------



## terry j

for some reason the link you posted Mike does not load for me...but I presume it's essentially the same as this one (shins tutorial??)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83141

ahh, it's just come up and it's different! so there are two tutorials now heh heh


----------



## Mike P.

Good link, Terry. I was unaware of that one.


----------



## SQBubble

thx for the link, on the second one, how did he get that black coat in the first place? Is it with spray gun or spray cans? 

I also found this thing:
http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/menu...o-esotec-d260-seas-excel-w22ny001-t26285.html

he says he used a paint roller of black lacquer to put on 3 primer layers, so the black lacquer is a type of paint?
Theres no way I'm getting a spray gun and all these air pressure thing...

thx


----------



## Guest

terry j said:


> for some reason the link you posted Mike does not load for me...but I presume it's essentially the same as this one (shins tutorial??)
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83141
> 
> ahh, it's just come up and it's different! so there are two tutorials now heh heh


Good Link Now I have to try myself.


----------

